# Schwinn New World Questions



## Robert007 (Mar 8, 2013)

I have an almost complete age unknown Schwinn New World men's bicycle. 
Frame Details...
Serial number from bottom bracket     129650
Paint was sanded or blasted previous to purchase
Rear Drop out are slide in and open towards the front

Crank Details....
AS and B with 43 stamp
Skip tooth chain ring

Rear Coaster Brake 
New Departure Model D with skip tooth sprocket

Front Hub
Schwinn name etched, like Phil Wood

Headbadge
Schwinn New World 

On the downtube you still can see a light sunlight(?) etched "Schwinn New World" 

Front Forks
Bent, but appear to be correct for a New World

So what I have discovered so far...
Crank date stamp should make this a 1943. Interesting that this is wartime WW2
Most dropouts seem to be rearward facing track like axel entry slots
Most models seem to use a regular non skip design

So gang, what do I have??? Any clues??

Bikeukeguy


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 8, 2013)

Sounds like a one speed mid-war Schwinn New World with a wide flange front hub.

Schwinn started the forward facing dropouts on lightweight models before changing 

to the design on all of their models. (x Paramount)


----------



## Robert007 (Mar 9, 2013)

Do you know what some of the color choices of that time frame for this bike?


----------



## jpromo (Mar 10, 2013)

I think your 1 in the serial is actually an I, which would make sense for a late prewar or wartime bicycle. The forward dropouts started for the introduction of the New World line in 1938. The track style, rear dropouts usually show up on the higher end frames of the Superior or Paramount. Skiptooth or 1/2" is usually 50/50 as you had an option for either.

There were several varieties of forks that were offered on these bikes. One of which almost has a bent or wobbly look to the tubular blades. Hard to say without pictures, but there's a chance they're fine and just look atypical. These are some of my favorite forks though. They make for an amazing ride and have a nice amount of give to smooth out the road under you.

I have a black and a burgundy, both late prewar 40-41s. I've also seen a deep british racing green type color and a periwinkle-blue that seems to turn up on ladies bikes mostly. Post pictures and I give more confident information. Enjoy the bike! They're great.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 10, 2013)

Sounds wartime or early post-war to me. Pictures help. I recently rebuilt a black 1947 New World and ride it regularly. The most common two colors I've seen in the men's frames are black and dark red. There were other colors too, but the black and red seem to appear most often. Skiptooth is neither here nor there with these- mine has a skiptooth and is a 1947 model. The New World was sort of a "platform" rather than one particular bike. You could order a New World but then get 1 speed or 3 speed hubs. The 1 speed could be a coaster brake or a freewheel. They had high and low flange hubs for both the front and back. They had different types of saddles you could order. All of these things could vary and it would still be 100% original because they were ordered from the factory that way. The drops were forward facing on these from an early time, so that is neither here nor there as well. Still, my feeling is you have a wartime or immediate post war bike.

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2013/02/schwinn-new-world-completed.html


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 10, 2013)

*Early 40's (?) Schwinn Superior*

Somewhat similar bicycle I owned........They are fabulous bikes and solid as a rock!!!


----------

